# Rucksacks



## Toddy101 (Feb 23, 2015)

As I do quite a bit of fell walking I'm in need of a new rucksack. Do have a larger one for when I'm out with the wife and my 2 daughters but after a smaller one when I don't need to carry as much gear. Like the look of the Osprey Talon 11 (shown below) but was wondering if there's any alternatives out there.


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 12, 2013)

I have been using a Deuter 14Liter Hydrapack rucsack for about 8 years for winter and long distance MTB riding. Its been crashed, bashed, stuffed to the point of bursting and generally abused yet when its been washed it still looks in pretty good nick. Nothing has frayed, broken or faded on it and it comes with a rain cover and a comfy waist belt with mesh pockets.

Not cheap but well worth it


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

Another vote for Deuter here. I've had one for years and I've used it for waliking and cycling over hundreds of miles. It's very light and comfy and looks like new even now.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

May I recommend Swiss Gear ? https://www.swissgear.com/backpacks/

They are pretty expensive. You'll also find just as good quality replicas/fakes, as well, on the internet, provided you really like the design and want one.


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

Iwas a rambler for 16 years and I always used Regatta Rucksacks, jackets etc practical long lasting and will not cost a fortune my boots camebfrom the Chek republic for about £50and was as good if not better than some of the Gort. ex that people flash around in. Just a comment thats alland if the Brecon Beacon s is good enough for our forces Regatta cant be bad


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

I bought berghaus 20 litre about ten years ago and it still does everything perfectly. It's modded, with gear loops sewn onto the belt and excess straps trimmed. I think I fancied myself as an alpinist for a while. :blush:


----------

